# Rb26dett long vs short nose crank



## Icesx (Feb 23, 2013)

Hello, I have a rb26dett from a r32 gtr,
I need to know if it has long or short nose crank 
so i can find out what year the engine is.

hope someone can help me with this one,


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

The engine hase some numbers on it to date , should be on the side under the rear turbo


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

Icesx said:


> Hello, I have a rb26dett from a r32 gtr,
> I need to know if it has long or short nose crank
> so i can find out what year the engine is.
> 
> hope someone can help me with this one,


What does it matter?


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Ron, you know short nosed cranks explode at 1 bar of boost!


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

Rain said:


> Ron, you know short nosed cranks explode at 1 bar of boost!


Not sure if thats a joke

I have never ever had a problem with a short nose crank and would use one in any hp build with a guarantee !!!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

yes Ron it was a joke


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

Rain said:


> yes Ron it was a joke


I'm glad LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

RKTuning said:


> Not sure if thats a joke
> 
> I have never ever had a problem with a short nose crank and would use one in any hp build with a guarantee !!!


glad to hear.... you used one with collar on my engine Ron ahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Icesx (Feb 23, 2013)

It matters to me, does anyone here now whom i can talk to about the numbers on it ?


----------



## freak4speed (Feb 9, 2007)

I had a short nosed collar on my 608bhp RB25 which revved to 10, 000rpm and I used to use the rev limiter as a gear change indicator lol. Never had any problems with the pump which was a standard one.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

www.gtr.co.uk/forum/145164-how-identify-early-r32-gtr-block.html


----------



## Icesx (Feb 23, 2013)

thanks, you'r the only one who has been helpful


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

My bad , ment to say the engine number was the one under the plenum side behind the alternator .


----------

